# new babies



## MollyFry (Nov 14, 2006)

Hi everyone,

I woke up this am to new molly fry and these are much different than any i have seen. They are from my Cremecicle Lyretail. they have gold heads with black eyes but i cannot tell what their body color will be, they look to be grey right now and i will be watching them closely to see how they grow.

i will post pictures here as soon as i can get them


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

Congratulations!

I had a female Creamcicle Lyretail, but alas she died before giving me any fry. I would love to see what they look like when they get bigger. By the way, who is the daddy?


----------



## MollyFry (Nov 14, 2006)

lol i have 5 males in with her 2 Gold 2 Black and 1 Gold Dust, not quite sure who the daddy is.

would guess one of the black males in this case though.


----------



## MollyFry (Nov 14, 2006)

*Update with pics*

ok i have about 20 of these new babies and i now have pics although they arent the best lol


----------



## Sable (Nov 6, 2006)

And how ironic - it's your birthday!!! What a great gift.


----------



## thebrick (Dec 20, 2006)

i got a few molly fry that look exactly like that.


----------



## MollyFry (Nov 14, 2006)

do you know what female spawned them? i am curious to know if this is color specific or if it can happen with other colors (varities) as well


----------



## thebrick (Dec 20, 2006)

i believe they are called redspotted the ones i have.


----------

